# Mouth- to- Muzzle



## Sheepshape (Jun 13, 2015)

I knew that our ram had jumped the fence into our 'dry ewes' in mid-January. The 'recipient of his attention' began to swell as did her udder about a month ago. Another ewe also started to swell.  I calculated them as due about now. Over the last day or two the rear end of the biggest has become red, she has been looking round and bleating at her rear etc., so I have been expecting her to lamb.

Yesterday afternoon I went into the field to check her....still bleating at her rear, nothing much else.....then I spied something in the corner. A third (unsuspected) ewe has a still, lifeless-looking  bundle which she was licking at the rear end. She must have had a 'backwards birth'. The membranes still firmly over mouth and nose of the lamb.I rushed over and picked up the limp lamb.....no signs of any life....pulled off the membrane,swung it back and forth,rubbed it vigorously.....no sign of life....Oh well, here goes......I have revived a few lambs by mouth-to-muzzle in the past,but thought this one was too far gone.Blow into lamb....nothing....blow into lamb...nothing....blow into lamb....did I notice a slight gasp?...blow into lamb.....definite chest movement....blow into lamb....lamb moving slightly. Then I waited, rubbing him vigorously and tapping his rear. Ears moving, eyes open, nostrils moving, chest wall rising, head eventually up. Step back and let mum take over. Lamb bleats weakly. Ewe and lamb moved to shed as heavy rain forecast. Half an hour later,up on feet and feeding.

A huge element of luck here. The lamb must only just have been born, ambient temperature just right etc. However, at present I am very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats on your new lamb and fantastic job on the revive!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 13, 2015)

Wonderful - so glad you were right there and knew what to do!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 13, 2015)

Wonderful story with a very happy ending... now where's the pictures, please and thank you.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 13, 2015)

Happy endings are the best...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 13, 2015)

Yay!! Glad the little baby is doing well!! Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2015)

Awesome!  

Congrats on the lamb!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 14, 2015)

Just had an upset stomach for the last 36 hours.....well I wonder what may have caused that???

I'll just go and take pics of the little lady and her lamb and the other young lady with her twins (born during the following night without help and in torrential rain). All are currently tucked up in the shed as the weather continued very wet and all are ram lambs.

Thank you for all the kind comments.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats, glad you were able to save the little one!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 14, 2015)

Here they are


----------



## animalmom (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh!  Way too cute!  The mommys look so soft and squishable like giant stuffed toys.  Three healthy looking boys!  What is not to love?  Congrats on the babies, and do take care of yourself.  These little guys need you!


----------

